# Question on the jalapeno wine recipe, do you put all this in together?



## abefroman (Dec 31, 2010)

do you put all this in together into the primary?

3 cans Welch's White Grape concentrate
Abt 7/8 c. sugar to get to sg to 1.086
1/2 tsp bentonite
1 tsp yeast nutrient
½ tsp energizer
½ tsp acid blend acid just around .65%
½ tsp tannin
20 Jalepano Peppers sliced and placed in bag.
Lavin 1118 yeast​
Should I add some peptic enzyme to this as well?

If I am adding chopped raisins, should I put those in the bag with the jalapenos?


----------



## BobF (Dec 31, 2010)

I didn't use bentonite in mine. If you do use it, disolve it in warm water first, then stir it in with the rest.

Yes, raisins in the bag and yes, to pectic enzyme.


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier (Jan 2, 2011)

so far, I have not had to add any clearing agents (bentonite) to my wines, but if I did, I think it would be while fininishing in the secondary, not the primary.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 2, 2011)

1ChuckGauthier said:


> so far, I have not had to add any clearing agents (bentonite) to my wines, but if I did, I think it would be while fininishing in the secondary, not the primary.



Odd, in all of the instructions I have seen bentonite is added in the beginning.

Other fining agents, ising glass, super kleer, etc are added at the end if needed.


----------



## BobF (Jan 2, 2011)

abefroman said:


> Odd, in all of the instructions I have seen bentonite is added in the beginning.
> 
> Other fining agents, ising glass, super kleer, etc are added at the end if needed.


 
Adding bentonite pre-ferment is a common practice. As others have said, using bentonite during ferment allows you to use less and has the benefit of the ferment keeping it moving.


----------

